# Hello!



## peppermint (Sep 2, 2013)

I guess I should stop lurking and actually say hi. Hi! 

I'm a former martial arts nerd from Northern California. I say former because, while I was a very dedicated student of Kosho Ryu Kempo (until the dojo closed) and Goju Ryu in high school and tried several other arts when I moved out of state for college, I haven't studied or practiced anything for a few years because of medical and scheduling excuses. I've tried to at least do some drills on my own, but I'm not consistent or disciplined about it. I've really, really missed martial arts. It was a huge part of my identity as a teen and young adult, and I feel like I've been drifting ever since I quit.

So I found a late-morning Tai Chi class that will work with my schedule and got a Qigong video. I've also begun working some calisthenics into my routine, though I have to modify most of them. I can't handle anything more "high-impact" at the moment, but hopefully this will help me strengthen my bum leg and improve my balance in addition to getting me off of my butt, so that eventually I might be able to go back to Goju Ryu or try something new. 

Anyway, that's my life story. I also have two cats, I like geocaching and I'm a bit obsessive about tea.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome! I did some Goju-Ryu in college. Enjoy Tai Chi!


----------



## Takai (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 2, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Welcome! I did some Goju-Ryu in college. Enjoy Tai Chi!





Takai said:


> Welcome to MT.



Thanks!


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome to MT. There's lots to read and it's a good crew here. I just started Kempo 5.0 and am loving it. I can't wait to hear about your Kempo. I think Tai Chi is somehow a good balance to you Kempo. Love to hear about that as well. 

Thanks for joining
Tom


----------



## seasoned (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome aboard. Tai Chi and GoJu go hand in hand together. Enjoy.......


----------



## Mauthos (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## sfs982000 (Sep 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## peppermint (Sep 3, 2013)

seasoned said:


> Welcome aboard. Tai Chi and GoJu go hand in hand together. Enjoy.......



I've only been to a couple of the Tai Chi classes so far, but I'm  already seeing ways they complement each other. I'm pretty excited about  it. I'd really love to go back to Goju Ryu someday, if I can get strong enough.

Thank you, everyone, for the warm welcome.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 3, 2013)

Welcome 

And not all taiji is slow and soft











You may find as you train it that you like it

Enjoy the training no matter what you train, at least you are back at it


----------



## peppermint (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you for the videos! It's always fascinating to see skills applied. 

I'm enjoying the classes a lot so far, though we've been focusing only on the basics. I'm looking forward to building on them, though.


----------



## Yondanchris (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome to MT!


----------

